
Introduction to Operating System Abstractions Using Plan 9 from Bell Labs (2007) [pdf] - kick
http://lsub.org/who/nemo/9.intro.pdf
======
avindroth
Original thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16253193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16253193)

